# Char-broil 14202002 Electric.



## bigsteve (Sep 7, 2015)

Hi, question about my new smoker.  A little about me first..... I have smoked meat in water smokers for a few years now.  I understand what is too much smoke, and why  "Thin blue" smoke is what to strive for.

That said.  I've used my new smoker twice.  Each time the meat was perfectly cooked, but the smoke flavor was very weak.  The first cook I filled the chip box about 3/4 full and ran the unit at 235*  I got heavy smoke for about 45 minutes past the pre-heat stage, then I saw nothing and smelled very little.  Even though the instructions say not to, I put some more chips in the box after a while.

Today I filled the box about half full of Hickory chips and cooked at 205*  I never saw any smoke at all.  But I could smell the Hickory.  Even so, the smoke flavor was very weak.

In both cases at the end the chips were black.  But no ashes.  I figured I'd find ashes in the box (?)

Any ideas to get better results?  I love how easy to use this thing is.  But I need more flavor!

The unit:   
Thanks.


----------



## sb59 (Sep 8, 2015)

Hi Steve,

A lot of elec. smokers have the same problem. They put out smoke well during the preheat, when the element is running hot to heat the box but once it starts cycling on & off not enough heat to keep the chips smoldering or they burn so slow you don't get much smoke. Also most have very little venting so the chips are consistently smothered. This is why Bradley smokers have built in external smoke generators & most, if not all guys with elecs. end up building or buying some kind of smoke generator. Search the threads here & pick out the mod. you think will serve you best. Type in amazin or check out that thread.


----------



## brickguy221 (Sep 8, 2015)

SB59 said:


> Hi Steve,
> 
> A lot of elec. smokers have the same problem. They put out smoke well during the preheat, when the element is running hot to heat the box but once it starts cycling on & off not enough heat to keep the chips smoldering or they burn so slow you don't get much smoke. Also most have very little venting so the chips are consistently smothered. This is why Bradley smokers have built in external smoke generators & most, if not all guys with elecs. end up building or buying some kind of smoke generator. Search the threads here & pick out the mod. you think will serve you best. Type in amazin or check out that thread.


I had that problem at times on my old 40" MES 2.0 Smoker, so when ever it would happen, I would simply pull out the chip loader a couple inches or so and within seconds, the chips would start smoking.


----------



## bigsteve (Sep 8, 2015)

Brickguy221 said:


> I had that problem at times on my old 40" MES 2.0 Smoker, so when ever it would happen, I would simply pull out the chip loader a couple inches or so and within seconds, the chips would start smoking.


I have a chip box with a lid.  I'm wondering if cracking the lid a little might help.   The lid fits the box very tight.  And the box has very little venting.


----------



## bigsteve (Sep 8, 2015)

Do pellets or sawdust smoke up a little easier than wood chips?  Have never seen sawdust.  Can you get it at Home Depot or Lowes?


----------



## bigsteve (Sep 17, 2015)

Well that was interesting.........

I tried pellets with no difference.  I also discovered the smoker cycles between 235 and 255 when set at 220 degrees.   I decided to call Char-broil. The rep told that this is a brand new product, that Char-broil is still "learning it."  They don't think anything is wrong with the temperature control.  They advised me to use less chips in the box and no water.  Haven't tried that, but I have my doubts.  They also recommended I "experiment" with it.  

The temperature control I can live with.  I have wireless thermometers I use with my charcoal smokers, so I'll just use one in this smoker.

I was lucky enough to get the unit at no cost.  Had I shelled out hard earned money, I would have insisted that they take it back for a refund.

A work around I've discovered:  I have a different chip box made to go into a propane smoker.  It is vented on the bottom and top, and will sit safely above the open heater element.  That smokes very well.  (Perhaps too well.)  Using an Aluminum foil pouch with chips in that area works also.

Just putting this out there in case someone else has the same issue, or is thinking of buying one.


----------



## sb59 (Sep 17, 2015)

Still learning it,eh! Nice to see they do thorough product testing before selling. Hope the airlines test the bolts holding on the wings a bit better!


----------



## arjan (Jan 31, 2016)

I know this thread is a little older but it may help folks who search for this later. I ended up taking the cover off the chipbox and that made it a lot better


----------

